# M6 With Rlt Flieger Strap



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of the M6 with a black and brown RLT Flieger Strap white stitching. I am very interested in seeing that. Just picked up an M6 from Roy and need to know if the look is good or does it over power the watch.

Thanks a lot if anyone can supply,

Regards,

James


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well no pic of that strap.

But......I splurged and picked up a Rios 1931. Have a lookie. A very substancial strap for sure and kind of neat. Flieger would have overpowered the piece.

Watch from Roy, changed dial to old stock for me, good bugger he is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice......

Yep, Roys a star,


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

a beauty...........
















salmonia


----------

